# Things to do in Boulder when you're not dead



## Bob Ross

The missus and I are taking a vacation to Boulder CO next month. Never been. tbh the only reason we're going is that numerous friends and family have told us "Oh, you guys would*love*Boulder!"
...but they haven't explicitly told us why.

So, what's good to do in Boulder CO? Any must-see places or events?

We'll be in CO to do the Triple Bypass, so we'll have our bikes with us and we definitely want to check out the road riding near Boulder. Any good routes we should do, or local clubs we should hook up with? We also like other outdoor activities, so if hiking or rafting or building huts out of mud and twigs is*_de rigueur_, give us the inside scoop please.

We're also foodies, so we'll be looking for excellent cuisine. Doesn't have to be too fancy. Does have to be on the quiet side though.*

Culture? What's Boulder have to offer?

Hook us up, yo! *Thanks.


----------



## Rashadabd

Sorry I missed this. It looks like your trip has already passed and I hope it went well. I am by no means an expert (moved here near the end of January), but I will share a few cycling related things I have found for your next visit or for anyone else that’s looking for things to do in these parts. 

1) NCAR Climb- short, sweet, manageable climb for most with beautiful scenery, but challenging enough to make you work a little. 
2) Rapha Boulder- cool little cycling themed cafe on Pearl Street with good food and drink and pro races usually playing in the background. Lots of rides out of here as well. 
3) Pearl Street- outdoor mall, lots of food, music, coffee, and some good bike shops.
4) US 36 Bikeway- A pretty much car free ride from Boulder to the outskirts of Denver. Includes a number of gravel and dirt side routes to hit as well and it easily connects to the Big Dry Creek Trail. 
5) Switzerland Trail- A popular gravel ride in the area. 
6) Flagstaff Road Climb- if you are a serious climber and like pain, this one might be for you. Very popular.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Damn, when I used to live in Boulder, Pearl was a 2-way street with parking! Lived 1 block off Pearl. Gotta get back there someday-probably when it's time to scatter my parent's ashes up on Lookout Mountain (which is worth a trip to see).


----------



## Rashadabd

No Time Toulouse said:


> Damn, when I used to live in Boulder, Pearl was a 2-way street with parking! Lived 1 block off Pearl. Gotta get back there someday-probably when it's time to scatter my parent's ashes up on Lookout Mountain (which is worth a trip to see).


Boulder is definitely doing it big these days. There's a bunch to do and there are thriving MTB, CX, and gravel riding scenes there as well. Pearl definitely still has some driveable sections with parking. There's just this outdoor mallish section with tons of shops and cafe's etc. too. I haven't been to Lookout Mtn yet, but plan to get there soon. I heard good things about Table Top as well.


----------



## Beaker13

Thers also the ride up left hand canyon- probably see some pros out there on that climb


----------



## tomato coupe

Lookout Mountain is nice, but it's in Golden not Boulder.


----------

